# Heaven Scent Candle & Soap Supplies



## chlobue (Feb 18, 2009)

Anyone ever order scents for soap from this company? Prices are too good to be true.
Any recommendations?

TIA

Chris


----------



## ilovedoxies (Feb 18, 2009)

I have not.  I just took a look and the prices are low.  

I'm curious now , too.


----------



## carebear (Feb 18, 2009)

Her FOs are MARVELOUS in candles, and many are good in soap - but that's more hit or miss.  You can check out some reviews on the Scent Review Board (you need to join it - free).

Her pricing IS amazing, and her quality IS great.  but her forte is candles.


----------



## cindymeredith (Mar 8, 2009)

I am new to soap making and was turned on to Heaven Scent by my candle maker.  I was looking for pink sugar type candles and the scent was right on.  So, my candle lady gave me the web address to Heaven Scent.  I have now ordered from there twice and must say 2 things...the prices are great and the fragrances that I have used are too.  They last well in my M&P soap.  Their shipping time and prices are really great too.  I have had no problems with them and will continue to use them in the future.  Hope this helps!


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bert'sHeavenScent.Com*

I just found this post and checked the store out. Their prices for FO's are MUCH cheaper than the limited selection Hobby Lobby (in Corpus Christi, TX) currently carries. About half the price! The 2nd largest factor I use to determine where I order online...is shipping. Some companies sell inexpensive products...but their shipping is very expensive. This shop has flat rate that is very inexpensive. I am definitely making an order from them tonight! There's just so many to choose from! I got so shopping cart happy, I ended up adding (literally) almost every FO to my cart! HA! They are so cheap, a 1 oz. bottle of almost every fragrance they current sell...would only cost be about $100's. Now that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## cindymeredith (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Bert'sHeavenScent.Com*



			
				busymammaof3 said:
			
		

> I just found this post and checked the store out. Their prices for FO's are MUCH cheaper than the limited selection Hobby Lobby (in Corpus Christi, TX) currently carries. About half the price! The 2nd largest factor I use to determine where I order online...is shipping. Some companies sell inexpensive products...but their shipping is very expensive. This shop has flat rate that is very inexpensive. I am definitely making an order from them tonight! There's just so many to choose from! I got so shopping cart happy, I ended up adding (literally) almost every FO to my cart! HA! They are so cheap, a 1 oz. bottle of almost every fragrance they current sell...would only cost be about $100's. Now that's what I'm talking about!



Don't forget...under specials they have a 6  1oz. sampler pack which makes their 1oz. bottles even cheaper! You won't be disappointed! I just got more in the other day and am sooo happy with them. The dupes I've ordered, I've been told by the ppl. that wear the original that they smell just like the originals. Happy shopping!


----------



## cindymeredith (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Bert'sHeavenScent.Com*



			
				busymammaof3 said:
			
		

> I just found this post and checked the store out. Their prices for FO's are MUCH cheaper than the limited selection Hobby Lobby (in Corpus Christi, TX) currently carries. About half the price! The 2nd largest factor I use to determine where I order online...is shipping. Some companies sell inexpensive products...but their shipping is very expensive. This shop has flat rate that is very inexpensive. I am definitely making an order from them tonight! There's just so many to choose from! I got so shopping cart happy, I ended up adding (literally) almost every FO to my cart! HA! They are so cheap, a 1 oz. bottle of almost every fragrance they current sell...would only cost be about $100's. Now that's what I'm talking about!



Erin, 
You'll have to let me know what you think when you get your oils! I love referring people to them because I really believe they're great!


----------



## Sibi (Mar 28, 2009)

I recently received 4 FO's from them and although I have not yet used them in any soaps they all smell fantastic!!  And their prices are great!


----------



## thankyougifts (Apr 24, 2009)

I am curious on what scents you have used in soap from this company? I love the prices... and I wouldn't be afraid to try them at such a low price.


----------



## cindymeredith (Apr 25, 2009)

thankyougifts said:
			
		

> I am curious on what scents you have used in soap from this company? I love the prices... and I wouldn't be afraid to try them at such a low price.



I get all of my FOs from them and have not been disappointed in any of them...they have all been great!


----------



## thankyougifts (Apr 25, 2009)

Have you used them in cp or just mp?


----------



## heyjude (Apr 25, 2009)

I just received a shipment from heaven scent and could not believe how fast it arrived. Ordered late on a Friday afternoon and received it on Monday.

I made a cp batch with lilac and it smells really nice to me. The fo really accelerated trace, but I was expecting that. Not to happy with my batch, but that was my fault. 

Black raspberry vanilla smells nice oob as did some of the others I ordered in the sampler pack.    

Jude


----------



## thankyougifts (Apr 25, 2009)

I just made my list ready for an order with them. I think I will try them first since they are so affordable. I'd rather be unhappy with a cheap FO than unhappy with one I spent a lot on! Let me know what you think of your other scents! I'm excited for mine to come.


----------



## Dixie (Apr 29, 2009)

I've ordered twice from them. No complaints here so far. They are much cheaper!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

I think I am going to try them out , they have a flat rate to Canada too.

Kitn


----------



## cindymeredith (Apr 30, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> I think I am going to try them out , they have a flat rate to Canada too.
> 
> Kitn



I don't think you'll be disappointed...I've loved every FO I've gotten from them!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Cindy , 
  I don't think I will be disappointed either .I can't wait to try them out .
Thanks for recommending them.

Kitn


----------



## cindymeredith (May 1, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> Thanks Cindy ,
> I don't think I will be disappointed either .I can't wait to try them out .
> Thanks for recommending them.
> 
> Kitn



You're quite welcome


----------



## cindymeredith (May 7, 2009)

Got another shipment from them today and once again, they did not disappoint! Even the rose, which I am normally not fond of smells great! I am so in love with this company!


----------



## luxurious bubbles (Jun 9, 2009)

Has anyone else that has ordered from here used them in CP soap yet? I'm new and thinking about ordering a sample pack.


----------



## Milla (Jun 16, 2009)

I ordered the 6 sample set from them.  Shipping was super fast and you can't beat the prices.  I ordered:

Pearberry
VS Love Spell
Lilac
Pink Sugar
Cool Water
Plumeria

I used the Pink Sugar, Pearberry, and Plumeria in CP and they behaved fine.  I'm in love with Pearberry.  It's so fresh.  I can sniff it forever.  These are strong too.  

Plumeria gave me a headache at first but it has toned down and smells very pretty.  

DH said pink sugar reminded him of cotton candy.  It's nice, just not my style.  

I used Lilac in HP and I just love it.  It's dead on.  

Cool Water is a little strong for me.  I think the fragrance isn't my type.  My fault for ordering it without knowing what it was really like.


----------



## LJA (Jun 16, 2009)

I've ordered three from them now...so far no issues.      Great prices.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

I ordered 36 of the 4 oz FO's to try . Unfortunately 4 of them leaked and made the labels fall off some others. What a stench. I have to say that Bert is working with me to sort this all out , she seems like a great person to do business with .. The scents smell great oob , I haven't soaped them yet. I am using some in the am in my liquid soap I made today.

Kitn


----------



## KSL (Jun 18, 2009)

How quick was the shipping to Canada?
Flat rate is always good =)  
I need a tishirt that says "I love flat rate shipping" LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

It only took about a week , so that was super fast. I am in Sask.

Kitn


----------



## craftydad (Jul 8, 2009)

Geez, am I the only one that had a tough time finding their URL?

This is it:  http://www.bertsheavenscent.com.

Hope this helps one or two of you.  ;-)


----------



## carebear (Jul 8, 2009)

Milla said:
			
		

> I'm in love with Pearberry.  It's so fresh.  I can sniff it forever... I used Lilac in HP and I just love it.


oh I too am in love with Pearberry!  You think it's great in soap, try it in a candle!  OOOOOH!

I CP'd the lilac without difficulty (except my faint lavender color turned out murky gray - but I'm sure I screwed something up there).  a month later it's still great.


----------



## carebear (Jul 8, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> I ordered 36 of the 4 oz FO's to try . Unfortunately 4 of them leaked and made the labels fall off some others. What a stench. I have to say that Bert is working with me to sort this all out , she seems like a great person to do business with .. The scents smell great oob , I haven't soaped them yet. I am using some in the am in my liquid soap I made today.
> 
> Kitn


Bert is super nice and has always been a great communicator with me (I tend to add to orders after I submit them and she's VERY patient LOL).  Did you work out the leakage issue?

And I'm curioius what you tried in the liquid soap.  Liquid soap is the bane of my existance.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

I highly recommend Berts HeavenScent .The issue has been resolved .Bert is an angel to work with, she sent replacement fo's for the leakers and new labels for the whole lot . I soaped the cappuccino brulee from her , it is to die for in cp soap. I love it . All the scents I got from Bert smell fantastic oob. I have to get making some soap with them . :shock:


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

And I'm curioius what you tried in the liquid soap.  Liquid soap is the bane of my existance.[/quote]

I tried the WSP Georgia Peach , Yum. Very nice fresh peach scent , it has staying power too , it smells like it did when I first made the liquid soap.
 I can't wait for the real  fresh peach season ( to eat not make soap with ) :wink:


----------

